
Show HN: Top books mentioned in comments on Hacker News - leandot
http://hackernewsbooks.com/
======
leandot
Hacker News Books is a service that aggregates all links to books on Amazon,
Safaribooks and O’Reilly found in comments on Hacker News. It does that on a
weekly basis, calculates a rank based on how often each book is mentioned and
the karma of the users. So books mentioned several times by different people,
having high karma will make it to the top. I’ve processed about two years
worth of comments (you can also see the whole yearly list, which is pretty
long - up to 1000 books). I was expecting to see way more tech books but in
fact the topics are really diverse like startup, management, parenting,
mindfulness, etc. especially when the links don’t come from a long discussion
about functional programming for example.

I’ve added a newsletter in case people want to keep up-to-date and I plan to
maintain the service as I’ve found some unique books while I was coding the
website. There is also search that searches only the submitted books, so this
is another good way to browse the collections. Currently there is a newsletter
popup, which may be annoying to some users, please click away if that is the
case. I will rework it to be less intrusive.

Any recommendations and feedback are welcome. Disclaimer: For amazon links
there are referrals, the other links don't have those.

~~~
jrs235
Be up front here and add that the site is monetized with affiliate links.

Edit: you don't have to mention that in the site, but mention it in your
description above.

~~~
gtirloni
Maybe you should the same in your HN profile.

~~~
jrs235
As I mentioned elsewhere, I think it's fair. The title ought to be a ShowHN
title and should include a mention that his site is monetized via affiliate
links.

This posting, as it was (before he added the disclaimer in his description of
the site in this thread), was basically the same as posts to blogs that are
not much more than thinly veiled sales pages.

I don't post/advertise my profile page link, people visit it on their own
without me asking them to [check it out] (just like I don't expect him to tell
people on his site that they are affiliate links).

Edit: It appears the mods updated the title to be a ShowHN. Thank you Mods.

------
espitia
Would love an all-time/yearly list! Also, I see a few comments criticizing the
affiliate links. That's the reward you get for building cool stuff. No reason
not to!

~~~
throwanem
Affiliate links are fine. A newsletter signup modal that pops up when I've
scrolled most the way down the page, and when dismissed _scrolls me back to
the top_ , is not. What even is that supposed to be about, to be building a
page for Hacker News readers and that seems like a sensible thing to do?

~~~
icoder
Even worse, both the popup, and the dismissal of it, enter the back stack. So
to get back to HN I had to click 'back' twice [edit: thrice of course].

I think it's an honest mistake. The fact that you dismissed the popup seems to
be stored in a cookie, so it bothers you only once ever (twice if you use the
back button).

Sidenote: since I'm in the EU I think you need to need to ask me for
permission, but let's not open that can of worms.

~~~
throwanem
I mean I don't doubt it's an honest mistake, but it's also an honest mistake
that wouldn't have had the opportunity to be made absent the decision to annoy
the user with the signup modal anti-pattern.

~~~
leandot
Will get rid of the popup (at least in that form) as soon as the load goes
down a bit. Appreciate all the feedback.

------
swalsh
There are a lot of books rated 5 stars. They're good reads most of them, but
there's another class of books. The kind where even a year later you remember
them. They truely changed how you think about a topic. I'm always searching
for those top class books, the kind that feel like religious experiences to
read. The issue is there's no way to distinglish them from regular 5 star
books, the kind where you put them down and say "wow good book", but a year
from now you really can't recall much about it..

~~~
muralimadhu
do you know if there is a compilation of those really awesome books somewhere
?

~~~
swalsh
I haven't found one yet :\

~~~
dota_fanatic
The problem is that your top-tier book for one person isn't a top-tier book
for another, and then there's different kinds of top-tier books, ones that
focus on depth vs ones that focus on context. I think it should be possible
though to identify these books, classify them based on depth vs breadth vs
context, and then put them in sub-tiers (eg layman, motivated amateur, budding
specialist, master).

Getting back to the individual though, it's very hard to know how big of an
inference gap there is for the model(s) you're trying to convey and how much
the person "knows" already. Some books are masterful if you've read precursor
books a, b, f, and p. Some books are masterful if you're coming from the right
cultural context. And then there's tightly held biases that can get in the way
of some core assumption of the book, ruining the whole effort.

------
pmorici
You should remove the numbering. It gives the impressions of some kind of
ranking and I really doubt anyone should be looking to purchase "Palm OS
Programming Second Edition"

~~~
leandot
Well it is a rank - a simple bayesian avg of number of mentions together with
karma of the user. But as someone below mentioned it kind of boils down to the
karma of the user who mentioned the book. A good post about that is -
[http://fulmicoton.com/posts/bayesian_rating](http://fulmicoton.com/posts/bayesian_rating)

~~~
minouye
Why not use upvotes of the post instead of user karma? Having the community
upvote the recommendation in context is more important to me than how much
karma the user has. I find that some of the most insightful book
recommendations come from people that are new to a community or lurk until
they see an opportunity to contribute.

~~~
leandot
Tried that but there were few who had upvotes, probably a combination of the
karma and upvotes would work well.

~~~
nkoren
Sounds like the problem is that your sample size is too small. What happens if
you expand the timeframe out to a month? Or a year? That should give you books
that are cited _repeatedly_ , not just the books which have recently been
mentioned by high-karma HN users.

~~~
udfalkso
Agreed. Monthly seems like a much more natural timeframe for book
recommendations than weekly. Trailing 30 days would probably be the best for
the homepage. Then allow browsing by calendar month.

------
louprado
There are quite a few book recommenders based on HN data. This recent one came
to mind:

 _Top 30 books ranked by total number of links to Amazon in Hacker News
comments_ [http://ramiro.org/vis/hn-most-linked-
books/](http://ramiro.org/vis/hn-most-linked-books/)

I am surprised that someone doesn't solve this problem once and for all by
allowing decent search parameters (e.g., all time, last month, by karma, by
genre, etc.).

This latest submission weights by karma and bins the results weekly. Those
restrictions make it personally unappealing but it is a great first step. I
wouldn't have thought to consider karma.

Edit: clarity

~~~
publicfig
I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) is pretty much the default
(unofficial) search and personalized sorting site for HN. Super fast and works
well in my experience.

~~~
ryankey721
From my understanding and my own desires, I think the previous comment is
looking for a site that will offer a list of book links on HN with parameters
to filter/sort the books. That way you can find "most mentioned books in the
last year" or "highest karma book links for the last month".

------
tedmiston
I wanted to take a second to share the contrarian opinion in support of OP's
use of affiliate links.

He/she did a lot of work to make this project and to maintain it. I think they
are done tastefully and sensibly in a service that adds value.

~~~
gkst
Having done a similar project[1], that also includes affiliate links to Amazon
and being called a spammer by some people because of that, I really appreciate
your stance, that if a project adds value, monetizing it is okay.

Moreover, I'd like to add that affiliate links are less intrusive and
dangerous wrt to malicious code and user privacy. I wonder why Adsense et al
rarely get called out, but affiliate links do. Maybe it's my confirmation bias
or it's because people don't see those other ads, because of using an ad
blocker.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924741)

~~~
tedmiston
I remember that one... it looks like I shared a similar view in your thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10927366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10927366)).
:)

I think your hunch is correct — we hover over the links and see it in the
query string. There's probably a Chrome extension out there somewhere to strip
affiliate links from URLs, but honestly they've never bothered me because they
don't detract from my experience.

------
jamesfe
My feature request is to know the frequency with which these books are
mentioned! I love the simplicity of the site though - thank you!

~~~
leandot
Right now I aggregate weekly, because I was personally interested in getting a
digest of the books. This usually is 1 mention per book, rarely 2-3 (I filter
same user spamming one link).

Will soon code an aggregation for the two years, good point.

------
lucasnemeth
I didn't knew about "Feynman Lectures On Computation" and was reading the
reviews. There's only one 2 star reviews, I clicked to see what it was about.
And surprise, it is by Guido Van Rossum! (And he's not that impressed by the
book)

[https://www.amazon.com/Feynman-Lectures-Computation-
Richard-...](https://www.amazon.com/Feynman-Lectures-Computation-
Richard-P/product-
reviews/0738202967/ref=cm_cr_dp_qt_hist_two?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=two_star&showViewpoints=0)

------
leandot
Btw you can also list a whole year -
[http://hackernewsbooks.com/year/2016](http://hackernewsbooks.com/year/2016)

------
thesmallestcat
This can't be right. There's zero chance that "Palm OS Programming" is the
16th most mentioned book.

~~~
clifanatic
Maybe there was a thread about "which book did you buy that is least relevant
today?"

------
leandot
Some stats if people are interested :

\- People online right now according to GA is about 500 and has been stable
like that for the last two hours or so

\- ~80% of the traffic comes from HN, rest is FB, Twitter, etc.

\- Last two hours - 9,414 users, 16,338 pageviews

Will write a blog post with more info.

~~~
jrs235
Looking forward to the write up!

------
tropin
It's an honest question, as I can't see anything in the guidelines: are
submissions of webs with useful data but with referrals ok with HN? Just
asking in case some day I have a cool idea as this.

~~~
dang
The short answer is yes it's ok, but may provoke some pushback in comments.

The nuanced answer is that there's a bit of a sliding scale. Known users, who
have been participating in the community for a while, can do some things that
might be spammy in other contexts, such as when a new account is created only
to promote something. Of course that only holds as long as they do it
tastefully (e.g. don't try to hijack someone else's launch) and don't do it
much.

------
p333347
The idea is good and the service seems well intentioned but there is a nit I
have to pick. A god awful book (GAB) that a high karma poster (HKP) mentioned
to talk about its god awfulness would also make to this list, and would be
worsened if other HKP mentions in a discussion/debate. Of course, one could
argue that a debate amongst HKPs on a GAB making that GAB appear on the list
is a positive thing as it lets the reader decide the worth of the book, but I
am talking about a degenerate case without such a debate or discussion.

Internet citizens are sort of programmed to attribute high value to items near
the top of a list when no explicit negative context is mentioned. What I am
trying to say is that it would be _truly_ beneficial if there were a bit of
context mentioned along with the book, but I guess it would have to use AI/ML
for NLP which is by no means a trivial thing. But that would make this
spectacular. If that is not feasible (for whatever reasons), I suggest there
be a prominent message saying to the effect of "this is not a recommendation
list but just lists top mentions made by HKP".

------
Unbeliever69
"Palm OS Programming, 2nd Edition" curated content at its best! Is there some
seminal work in this book I'm not aware of?

~~~
DanBC
There's a link under each book taking you to the comment on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12309500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12309500)

> To this day, I recall with fondness poring over Palm's documentation and the
> book by Neil Rhodes and Julie McKeehan [1] and writing code using the
> MetroWorks CodeWarrior for Palm OS [2].

------
core2pro
Absolutely fantastic site I do have to say. Thanks for sharing, I think I will
- and did already - find some interesting books to read. Thanks for this
repository, I am sure I have found the perfect goal for weekend. :)

------
bballer
Highly recommend "Trust Me, I'm Lying: Confessions of a Media Manipulator",
number 18 on the list.

Like others have said, for the love of god please get rid of the popup
subscription, or at least make it not alter history.

------
qwertyuiop924
Hey, where's SICP? Has nobody mentioned that and gotten enough upvotes?
Because I see it all the time...

~~~
squeaky-clean
It's based off of links to Amazon, O'Reilly and Safari. SICP probably isn't
counted much because I'd imagine most people link to the free text on MIT
press.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Ahhh. I'd say that somebody should build a special case for it, but most of us
know about it, and it would just take up space at the top spot :-).

------
_lpa_
I made something last winter
([http://www.hnreads.com/](http://www.hnreads.com/)), though I haven't fixed a
couple of bugs or updated it since. I used named entity recognition rather
than links to find book titles, perhaps something you might consider if you
wanted to expand the site. I like the idea of showing the top books per time
period!

------
mikecope
OP, great site. Curious whether you've already been approved by the amazon
affiliate program. (For others not in the know, amazon will only approve your
site once you've completed your first sale.)

I ask because I was recently rejected for my application
([http://addonbuddy.com/](http://addonbuddy.com/)). Their reason was "lack of
original content." Here's part of the message I received:

"A part of our criteria is that your site has to be established with enough
unique content. We rejected your application due to one or more of the
following reasons. \- Lack of content which is original to your site and
beneficial to your visitors \- Pages that are mainly empty when advertisement
content is removed"

I like your site and think it offers a lot of value, but Amazon's affiliate
program seems to favor blogs that have a lot of content. They can also be real
sticklers about including certain text in your website indicating that you're
part of the affiliate program.

------
yekim
Nice. I'm always taking books that are mentioned in various HN comments and
adding them to my reading list. Thanks for making it easy!

------
tienthanh8490
Nice project, but probably worth adding some natural language processing to
avoid things like this from being added to the list:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11704954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11704954)
\--> "I loved this book for being exceptionally clear and terse. I was hooked
from the first sentence: "Probability is a mathematical language for
quantifying uncertainty." That one sentence makes the concept clear in a way
that the entire chapter on probability from "Statistics in a Nutshell"
([http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Nutshell-Sarah-
Boslaugh/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Nutshell-Sarah-
Boslaugh/dp/...)) did not."

\--> "Statistics in a Nutshell" got added to list 20 of year 2016

------
marai2
I'd like to shamelessly plug my own site here. The itch I was trying to
scratch was to have an HN like site for books that could lead to discovering
and promoting higher quality books and better reviews than the average review
at Amazon.

[http://www.vivalabooks.com/](http://www.vivalabooks.com/)

------
fitzwatermellow
What no "Zero to One"? No "Meditations of Marcus Aurelius"? Where's the
"Innovator's Dilemma", or "Hard Things", or "Lean Startup", or "Creativity,
Inc.", or "Black Swans", etc, etc, etc ;)

~~~
leandot
If there were no links with the title, then they don't get considered. As
someone mentioned earlier there is tons of good stuff mentioned without a
link, but that requires a whole other level of looking into the data than this
hobby project ;)

~~~
fitzwatermellow
Thanks for building leandot. Lot's of interesting finds, definitely
bookmark'd!

------
kol
Great idea! It'd also be great if someone created hackernewspapers.com too.
There are so many great papers mentioned on HN. Since most links point to pdf
files, it'd be possible to collect the pdfs on the same site (if there's no
copyright violation).

~~~
leandot
That can be done, question is how to recognize id a pdf is a paper or not. A
bit trickier than books imho.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
That sounds like a fun application of a neural network. Finding large
repositories of "real" papers to train it with should be fairly easy, too.

That said, I have zero experience working with neural networks, so it might
not be very easy at all.

------
iplaw
Let us know how the Amazon referral program treats you.

~~~
douche
I hope this isn't a criticism. Referral links are about the only reasonable
way to monetize a blog, and are a whole lot less intrusive than advertising.

Fundamentally, I don't have any problem with it. If you're going to link to
something anyway, as would be obvious with a book list like this, it's a no-
brainer to use affiliate links, get a cut, and earn back some hosting fees.
The price is what it is for the consumer, whether they get there through an
affiliate link or not.

~~~
jrs235
I think it's fair criticism. The title ought to be a showHN title and should
include a mention that his site is monetized via affiliate links.

This posting, as is, is basically the same as posts to blogs that are not much
more than thinly veiled sales pages.

~~~
jrs235
Edit: It appears the mods updated the title to be a ShowHN. Thank you Mods.

------
samwyse
Visited the site, dismissed the pop-up, scrolled to the bottom, saw that every
book had just one mention. Wound up spending more time reading comments and
looking at the list, don't think I'll return as the biggest problems do not
seem fixable. You are using Amazon links as a substitute for actual linguistic
processing to parse out book names. It may be possible to use the links to
prime the pump by creating a list of titles, then re-scanning all comments for
closer approximations of those titles but I don't know the fesability of that.

------
gtrubetskoy
I see one of the books at the top links to a comment of mine, but your service
would get the Amazon referral for it. Which I don't care about entirely, it
just got me thinking - do we presently have a technology that would make it
possible for us to split some sort of a micro-credit/payment - I think if such
a thing existed, that would be quite revolutionary. People could finally get
paid for all the things they refer to, not to mention ads on their blogs, etc.

------
kobayashi
Would you mind adding TLS compatibility? The free LetsEncrypt CA is, of
course, an easy way to do so.

Great site, looking forward to the new reads.

------
kozikow
Recommendation engine based on (occurs in same base post) or (suggested by the
same HN user) could be interesting as well.

------
Jaruzel
I quite like this (not that my opinion really matters tbh), but a thought does
occur to me - any chance of putting the title of original post on HN that
contains the referring comment - i know you can click to it via the comment
link, but seeing the post title alongside the book would make for interesting
browsing.

------
pieterr
Nice site! Maybe add links to reviews of the books too?

Example #17: [http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2009/10/07/book-review-c-
interf...](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2009/10/07/book-review-c-interfaces-
and-implementations-by-david-r-hanson)

~~~
Noseshine
Personally, the most helpful link for me because that's what I inevitably
check out first is the list ranked descending by "helpfulness" (votes) of the
_negative_ reviews. Usually they are more interesting to me than the positive
ones including the top-voted ones.

For example, for one book in the list the review (with lots of ALL CAPS
SENTENCES, but still interesting) in 5th place of the negative reviews by
"truestara" seemed to be a good summary: [https://www.amazon.com/Iodine-
Crisis-What-About-Wreck/produc...](https://www.amazon.com/Iodine-Crisis-What-
About-Wreck/product-
reviews/098603200X/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_viewpnt_rgt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=helpful&filterByStar=critical&pageNumber=1)

~~~
eriknstr
Here is a direct link to the comment I think you are talking about:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/R3NZHDP4ALNJ4I/re...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/R3NZHDP4ALNJ4I/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=098603200X)

------
samblr
Since HN discusses about books time and again - will it be a good idea to have
a group for HN in goodreads ?

------
samblr
Can anybody comment on #1 in list : Mother Nature: Maternal Instincts and How
They Shape the Human Species

~~~
DanBC
Here's the comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12316857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12316857)

nkurz has over 37,000 karma, and is currently about 30-35 in the list of
people by karma.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

~~~
samblr
Thank you @nkurz

edit: meant @DanBC in above line but wrote nkurz. Never mind - thanks to both.
:)

------
hansc
Funny that the first book in the list "Mother...", I cannot find when using
hacker news search!?

~~~
DanBC
"Mother Nature", searching comments not stories, and sorting by date, returns
it.

------
ultramancool
This can't be top... there's so few technical books and a book about Palm OS
programming is showing up here.

Is there an 'all time' list that would be better? This contains a lot of
garbage that got referenced once in an argument (and often a bad one at that).

------
georgiev
But there's also a lot more books that are mentioned without the Amazon link.
On the top of my head "The cathedral and the bazaar" is probably mentioned
zillions of times. Are you thinking of handling that as well?

~~~
leandot
Sure, now only Amazon, Safari and O'Reilly links are processed, for the rest
I'd need to recognize the website, make sure that it is a book and then get
some meta.

~~~
4ndr3vv
Think GP is referring to book titles in mentioned in comments without a buy-
the-book-here link eg _" Two books i always recommend reading are 'The
cathedral and the bazaar' and 'The Mythical Man-Month'."_

~~~
leandot
Ah, I see what you mean. Well that is another level of digging into the data,
love to have the time for that.

------
jonbaer
[https://www.amazon.com/Prisoners-Geography-Everything-
Global...](https://www.amazon.com/Prisoners-Geography-Everything-Global-
Politics/dp/1783962437/)

------
Aldo_MX
The "Hacker News Books" title raised too much my expectations, I was expecting
books which talked about entrepreneurship, technical topics and good
practices, not "Selfish Reasons to Have More Kids"...

~~~
dang
HN has always had this pluralistic bent, because that's the way the site
founder is. The word for pg's taste is 'catholic' in the original sense. So
the appearance of a book on child-rearing isn't a decline or even a change;
the question is whether the book is interesting, not what it's about.

It would be concerning if unpredictable, unrelated things didn't appear, still
more concerning if all the things made sense and were correlated with some
(any) convention, and most concerning of all if the convention were that of a
majority.

------
DanBC
I love this.

I think it gives too much weight to me.

Look at 2016, and there's a bunch of books I've linked to. I believe these are
great books, but it's a bit weird to see them so high on the list.

------
cholantesh
Not sure if it's an anomaly or a repeating issue, but I notice that in week
30, Exploring Expect is listed twice, at positions 11 and 12.

------
magic_beans
This is amazing!!! Great idea, and really useful!

------
uberneo
Nice aggregation -- Would be handy , if the books available will be by
Category and Source (Amazon , Safari, O'Reilly)

------
nojvek
Having a top year, month would be a 100x more attractive for me. Weekly is too
much churn to figure out what is good.

------
questionr
some (mostly technical) books are mentioned in shorthand (eg. k&r and gof).

how are those accounted for?

~~~
questionr
apologies...asked under wrong comment

------
tmaly
something seems off, Palm OS programming is mentioned as #16. This does not
make sense.

------
aaron695
Canonical Lists.

I remember loving them then going to hate.

Guess it's where you are in life.

------
RodericDay
Terrible pop-up subscription panel hijacking my back button.

~~~
leandot
Sorry for that will have a look..

~~~
criddell
Get rid of it. Nobody wants to see it.

------
chrisrock
Any option to browse books by category?

------
davb
The popup asking me to subscribe is an annoying trend I'm seeing on a lot of
sites. It's the first time I've been to the site, why on earth would I sign up
for anything without even knowing if the site is any good or of any interest
to me?

~~~
Navarr
Apparently it "works."

Which is really disappointing.

~~~
criddell
Sometimes (especially on mobile) it seems to be the only way to get rid of it.

I should apologize to "someguy@gmail.com" and "ihateyou@gmail.com" for all the
things I've signed you up for.

~~~
Navarr
This is not terribly on topic but that hits so close to home.

I get tonnes of emails at my, what i would assume to be uncommon [navarr] @
[gmail] address getting signed up for all sorts of things. Dating websites,
Car dealerships, ugh its awful. Do they not accept @example.org which is a
reserved domain? That would be a much better address to use

EDIT: You guys suck [1]

[1]: [http://i.imgur.com/FaTJ4QB.png](http://i.imgur.com/FaTJ4QB.png)

~~~
tclancy
It's a problem with Gmail. I get all sorts of email for other people with my
initial and last name. Yesterday I got someone's signup confirmation at Venmo
which would have let me empty their account if I wanted. Some of it's the dot
problem ([https://techcrunch.com/2012/10/21/psa-the-dot-in-your-
gmail-...](https://techcrunch.com/2012/10/21/psa-the-dot-in-your-gmail-
address-doesnt-matter/)), some of it may be human error. All I know is there's
a guy in Ireland who needs to declare bankruptcy and a guy in Australia whose
sexual proclivities I wish I knew a lot less about.

------
vortegne
Great website, but the popup subscription window is terrible.

~~~
criddell
Yikes! I would love to hear the justification for that.

------
jszymborski
Please do not ever pull that "Subscribe" pop-up stuff.

Pleeasse don't do it... _especially_ on a website whose target audience is the
HackerNews folk, because they will not put up with it.

Those pop-ups are jarring. I think it's great you've got an affiliate link,
and I get you want to get as many recurring eyeballs on this as possible, but
those pop-ups are _everyone 's_ pet peeve... it's the MIDI autoplay, MARQUEE
and BLINK tag of websites today.

Edit: Removed capitals for emphasis and adjusted tone to better communicate my
intention and comply with HN Guidelines.

~~~
dang
When commenting here, please be civil, even though you don't like popups. Your
comment is uncivil, because it rants and yells at another user who is sharing
their work. That's especially bad in a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

The comment also breaks the HN guidelines by using uppercase for emphasis.
Please don't do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jszymborski
Apologies, will edit accordingly. Will add that I did it with the intention of
being helpful, but understand that it was rant-ey.

~~~
dang
Thanks! It's always a pleasant surprise when people react like this, and I
have the impression that it has been happening more often lately. Dare we
hope?

